# Fulfillment service for Embroidered Patches?



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

I have a design I want to put on embroidered patches, but I don't want to do the shipping myself. What are my options? Is there a fulfillment service that will make and ship the patches for me? Or would it be a good idea to use FBA for this? Could I just send a big box of patches to Amazon and they'd sell them for me?


----------



## aidensnd (Apr 24, 2016)

Are the patches going on products or are you selling the patches by themselves? What platform are you using to sell the products/patches?


----------

